# CP batch 4.  Watermelon.



## dOttY (Aug 25, 2011)

Sliced up my 4th batch today.  I have posted pics, but I do need to tidy it up a little.  I'm so happy with it, I just had to show you!

Watermelon.  With Poppyseeds to resemble the pips, and in aid of exfoliation.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 25, 2011)

That is an awesome soap.  I love love love it!  You are fearless.  Thanks for sharing your creations.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks PrairieCraft!  I wouldn't say I'm fearless, but I'm certainly eager!


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome soap Dotty.
Did that go to gel or have you been fridging it????


----------



## dOttY (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks NattyNoo.

This batch I stuck in the fridge.  The only attempt at gelling was my swirl, so far.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 25, 2011)

I so want to give GoatsMilk a go, but I'M SCARED!  

There you go, PrairieCraft


----------



## KylieO (Aug 25, 2011)

you're so cool xox  i LOVE it so much!  WOW WOW WOW 
did you use mica's to colour?



oh, also wanted to say.....don't be scared of GM soaps.  It's all I've made and of course love it.  i weigh it, freeze it in ice cubes, when frozen emty in to my container and add my lye to the frozen milk


----------



## dOttY (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha, thanks Kylie!!    I used oxides to colour.  

I have Pop Micas in my possession now, so I'll have to experiment with them.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 25, 2011)

Guess I need to check out the supermarket's supply of GM!  You've given me inspiration now.  Thanks again!!


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful Dotty!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 25, 2011)

This soap is amazing Dotty!  

Love your design and sculpting!


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## falldowngobump (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## judymoody (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG, are you sure this is your fourth batch?  This is just stunning, love the mounded Lyn-style top.  You're a natural!


----------



## Bama (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful. Your giving me some great ideas


----------



## AmyW (Aug 25, 2011)

Yummy! I enjoying making soap but I'm not overly creative with making it look as nice as it feels (and the times I've tried, they don't end up like I envisioned). You have a natural creativity!


----------



## janie (Aug 25, 2011)

Great looking soap.  I love the poppy seeds in it.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2011)

umm holy wow. ive made (what i consider to be) tons of soap and never had a batch this pretty and fun! you are amazing!


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 25, 2011)

Dotty, just have a go with the goats milk. I reduce the amount of water I use for my lye and make up the rest of the water with goats milk. The goatsmilk powder is really easy to use as well. I make a milky slurry with the powder and add it after I mix my oils and lye together. Make sure it has no lumps if you use this method. And of course there is the icey method. I don't do this as I just couldn't be bothered frigging around with but thats just me of course.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I appreciate the feedback xo


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 26, 2011)

Another awesome batch Dotty!  Looks great!


----------



## JackiK (Aug 26, 2011)

dOttY said:
			
		

> I so want to give GoatsMilk a go, but I'M SCARED!



There is nothing to fear but fear itself - Franklin D. Roosevelt.

Go for it


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 26, 2011)

Great soap Dotti you would think you were a long time soaper!!!!!!


----------



## llineb (Aug 26, 2011)

Super  8) !


----------



## dOttY (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Your kind words mean a lot!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!  Really inspiring!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 27, 2011)

Lovely, just oh so lovely!!
I wish I had a scratch n sniff computer screen  :wink:


----------



## DMCC (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the color of your watermelon soap!  So pretty.  Great job!


----------

